# Chillen & Grillen



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

today i decided to pull out my rusty as hell grill(aka old faithfull, i believe every guy has one) grill some steaks and hang out with the kids.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

now that is freaking awesome! my kind of pics!!! Steaks look amazing! Is that a boxer standing at the pool? I have a boxer, fawn, 1yr and a half old.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, that looks good! Care to share your recipe? That's the life!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Good times.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> now that is freaking awesome! my kind of pics!!! Steaks look amazing! Is that a boxer standing at the pool? I have a boxer, fawn, 1yr and a half old.


thanks!, thats zoe and doris both are pitbulls, we had steaks and zoe had a rubber chicky.. the recipe is really simple..

all choped
2 bunches of cilantro
2 stems of rosemary
5 cloves of garlic
mixed with some EVOO

I forgot who it was but some suggested a recipe thread, i think that would be a great Idea


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahh, nothing like grilling steaks on a Saturday afternoon... great pics! Thanks for sharing! 

CD


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Great minds think alike...I have some thick cut pork loin chops marinating and a cigar ready to be fired up. Nothing like gilling and smoking a good cigar.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like a great time


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wow...those steaks look amazing! I'm going to have to try that recipe sometime.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm that sounds like a winner to me. Looks like a great afternoon!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks nice Joe


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Man, looks great... doesn't a good smoke add so much to the grilling experience... :biggrin:


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

nothing like that kind of saturday afternoon!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Man that RR looks great!! I havent had time to do that in a while, not even smoke my cigars! Man that pool looks great too right about now! Its so freaking hot here in Texas! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Joe,
Some nice pics--Is that one of the new Monte Classic? A pretty nice smoke--eh


----------

